# NEW 10-18 IS STM Test Shots with EOS-M



## Zenergy (May 27, 2014)

Had a chance to play with the 10-18 STM on the EOS-M this past weekend. Very balanced weight for the M and nice auto focusing speeds (similar to 50-255 STM and 18-55 STM, faster than 22 STM). 

I was on the fence until I tried it out, preordered the lens yesterday. I spent quite a bit on the adapter already, so while the mtf doesn't look as good as the 11-22, i figure cheaper cost and the extra 1mm is worth it.

Looks quite sharp wide open, the shot was taken with (10mm - f/4.5 - 1/30 - ISO 1000). Definitely need to try it out in the field to be sure, will report back once I get the lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 27, 2014)

Nice!

I recall Canon once stated about another lens, "has a silver ring for a luxury touch."


----------



## Zenergy (May 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nice!
> 
> I recall Canon once stated about another lens, "has a silver ring for a luxury touch."



Thanks!

Maybe Canon should make a Blue Ring or double silver ring for their STM lenses. That would be cool.

IMO, STM lenses at the moment are too under-rated. It's my experience on the M that STM performs better than USM, but that could just be the M.


----------



## AvTvM (May 27, 2014)

Zenergy said:


> IMO, STM lenses at the moment are too under-rated. It's my experience on the M that STM performs better than USM, but that could just be the M.



yes it is the EOS-M and its hybrid CD-PD AF system (same as Rebel 650D in live view) that works better with STM lenses. Similar "STM lens" benefit applies to most current EOS cameras in live-view mode. 

In "regular" Phase-AF mode = DSLR through viewfinder, lenses with decent USM-AF drive will be faster than STM lenses.

And yes, all STM lenses [EF, EF-S and EF-M] produced by Canon so far deliver decent to very good IQ at very decent to excellent prices. 8)


----------



## Act444 (May 27, 2014)

Zenergy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...



Canon's consumer kit lenses have been crap for the longest time, but I gotta say...I must admit that their newest line of entry-level STM lenses (after spending some time with them) is actually quite good. Are they "L" quality? No. But they are FAR better than the old lenses, and are actually usable now as a lightweight travel/alternative choice when one doesn't wish to risk more expensive equipment. 

I've tried out the 55-250 STM and can compare it to my experience with the 70-300L (on a 7D). Sharpness seems similar(!), maybe with the 70-300 having the edge at wide-open telephoto...the biggest difference seems to be in color rendition. The 55-250 images do lack a certain punch (dull) and need more work in post...I also find the STM focus system to be slower than USM, which factors into servo performance, although the STM did just fine for the concerts I shot...wouldn't recommend for professional use or situations where IQ is critical...but it more than holds its own and when you look at price/performance ratio, it's hard to beat. My point is that Canon's newer STMs are CONSIDERABLY better than the junk they're replacing. 

I'll be interested in taking a look at this new 10-18. Seems like the biggest issue is getting good corner performance so hopefully it delivers.


----------



## Zenergy (May 27, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Zenergy said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, STM lenses at the moment are too under-rated. It's my experience on the M that STM performs better than USM, but that could just be the M.
> ...



Wow, nicely explained!I didn't know that, just found through experience that STM lenses to focus a tad faster than new USM lenses and way faster than old USM lenses (100-400 L was practically unusable).


----------

